# ThrottleStop: "Error locating driver file: The system cannot find the file specified."



## Falcorion (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello,

I am getting the error specified in the title and below in the screenshot.






I am not sure what the error is in reference to? It isn't very specific and searching the language with ThrottleStop as an additional keyword doesn't yield any results with info on what is causing it.

Does anyone know how to solve this? As far as I can tell I think ThrottleStop is still working but idk if it's fully functional I guess?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 8, 2018)

Can you provide a few more details? 

What CPU do you have?  What version of ThrottleStop are you using?  When did you first start getting this error?  In the FIVR window, do you have Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits checked?  Did you install the necessary RwDrv.sys file to use that feature?  Where did you download ThrottleStop from?  What antivirus program are you using?  Some options in Windows Defender can interfere with ThrottleStop like the Core & Memory Isolation feature.


----------



## Falcorion (Dec 8, 2018)

Sure thing!

I'm running a Razer Blade Stealth with a 8550u. ThrottleStop version is 8.70. I started getting this error after the first restart when I enabled "Disable and Lock Turbo Limits" in FIVR I believe. I clicked the install button and copied the RwDrv.sys file from zip it makes you download and then checked the box. I downloaded ThrottleStop directly from techpowerup.com. I am using Windows Defender.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 8, 2018)

Did you unzip the RwDrv.zip file and copy the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder?  If this file is in your ThrottleStop folder you should not be seeing any error messages.

Are you using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop?  It is also possible that something in Windows Defender has changed recently.

I will try to do some testing later today to see if I can figure anything out.

Edit - I used the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop in Windows 10 1803 Build 17134.407 and it started up without any errors.  Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits was enabled.  If you are using the Task Scheduler, try following the guide I wrote.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107

I have the program located here:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ThrottleStop\ThrottleStop.exe

For antivirus I am using the free version of Avast.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2018)

This happened to my 8550u as well, but my AV did not have anything to say about it. I will pull out my laptop a bit later and help troubleshoot.


----------



## Falcorion (Dec 9, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> Did you unzip the RwDrv.zip file and copy the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder?  If this file is in your ThrottleStop folder you should not be seeing any error messages.
> 
> Are you using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop?  It is also possible that something in Windows Defender has changed recently.
> 
> ...



Yes, I unzipped the file and copied it to the ThrottleStop folder.

I am using Task Scheduler. However, my task was configured for any user, I reconfigured it identical to how your guide instructs but that didn't make a difference.

I also added the folder to the exclusions list of Windows Defender just in case. That made no difference either.

My ThrottleStop folder was previously located in my documents folder so I moved it to the same location as yours and updated my task and exclusion to reflect the changes and still no change after reboot.

Is it possible I am missing some sort of dependency? I'm not sure what else to try. The 8550u is supported for that feature, correct?

Edit: P.S. - My Windows version is also 17134.407.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 9, 2018)

Falcorion said:


> Is it possible I am missing some sort of dependency?


Moving the ThrottleStop folder around can cause problems.  After moving the folder, I would delete the ThrottleStop.INI config file.  ThrottleStop will automatically create a new config file if it does not find a previous one and hopefully that will fix your problem.  If you do not want to delete that file, open it up and edit or delete this key:

*FileName=*



Falcorion said:


> The 8550u is supported for that feature, correct?


Yes it is.


----------



## Falcorion (Dec 9, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> Moving the ThrottleStop folder around can cause problems.  After moving the folder, I would delete the ThrottleStop.INI config file.  ThrottleStop will automatically create a new config file if it does not find a previous one and hopefully that will fix your problem.  If you do not want to delete that file, open it up and edit or delete this key:
> 
> *FileName=*
> 
> ...



I have deleted the ThrottleStop.INI file and restarted the program to create the new one then restarted. Still receiving the same error.

EDIT: So I figured it out. I did not have the latest version of 8.70. The mirror hosted on the techpowerup site is not the most current version in your guide thread. Once I swapped out the files and restarted I was golden. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Saho4all (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi,
I've the same problem. "Error locating driver file".
I'm using the latest version of ThrottleStop (8.70). I've unziped RwDrv.zip and copied RwDrv.sys to the ThrottleStop folder. I'm using Bitdefender as AV.
I'm on a Dell XPS 9570 (8750H).
Does anyone know how to solve this? Other features, like UV, of ThrottleStop work well.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 24, 2019)

*ThrottleStop 8.70.6*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19h2pOlAZWjP0UVecQw-i6HTJikgq_xzo 

@Saho4all - Are you using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop?  In earlier versions there was a bug where it could not find the RwDrv.sys file.  Try the updated version and let me know if your problem is fixed.


----------



## Saho4all (Jan 24, 2019)

@unclewebb - With this updated version (*8.70.6)* there is no more error, so my problem is fixed.
FYI, with the previous version (*8.70)* I had the error even if I manually started ThrottleStop.
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## xstormli (Jul 13, 2019)

I am using latest version of TS(8.70.6), and I am receiving this error since the first day when I got my new laptop.

CPU: Intel 9th Gen 9750, RAM: Micron 2400mhz 16g x2

besides, where do i find "RwDrv.sys file"?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2019)

xstormli said:


> I am receiving this error


What error?  Does ThrottleStop start up?

You can download RwDrv.zip from Mega.








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




Unzip that file and copy the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder.


----------



## xstormli (Jul 13, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> What error?  Does ThrottleStop start up?
> 
> You can download RwDrv.zip from Mega.
> 
> ...




Thanks chief, let's see how it goes. My app seems working well, It just popping up this error msg everything i start TS.


----------



## xstormli (Aug 4, 2019)

this problem persists, however it doesn't stop me from monitoring my laptop though, haha


----------

